# PORTLAND | Block 216 | 140m | 464ft | 36 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*PORTLAND | Block 216 | 140m | 464ft | 36 fl | U/C*






Block 216 - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com









Block 216, Portland - SkyscraperPage.com


A database of world skyscrapers.




skyscraperpage.com












PORTLAND | Block 216 (Food Cart Block) | 130m | 438ft |...


Portland's first '5-star' hotel planned at site of downtown food cart pod A Portland developer said his company plans to build Portland's first "five-star" hotel at the site of a popular downtown food cart pod. Architects for BPM Real Estate Group submitted early plans for a 33-story...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Skyline by Joe Passe, on Flickr


South West View by Marlon Warren, on Flickr


South Side View by Marlon Warren, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 8:*

2022 Evolutions by TMimages PDX, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 14:*

Almost 2yrs Skyscraper Still Building to the Sky 2 of 2 by Orbmiser, on Flickr


Almost 2yrs Skyscraper Still Building to the Sky 1 of 2 by Orbmiser, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Portland Skyline by luvsd, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 3:*

portland skyline-3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11

Ritz-Carlton Nearing Completion 2 of 2 by Orbmiser, on Flickr


----------

